# Can a protien skimmer pump be swapped?



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

Got a used AquaC Remora Skimmer from a friend. Got some stains, and needs a good scrubbing, but the pump works. Is it possible to swap the pump only and keep the housing?

The pump is on the loud side, and it's not easy to tell how worn it is so I figured it'd be best buying a new one entirely.











http://imgur.com/t8CRy


I'm going to be making a 30G aquarium, so what GPH pump would be best.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pump*

Most prob as long as u can find one small enough to fit .....does this one go in the skimmer or external I'd say if it's external why not give it a shot ...


----------



## MrMegaGamerz (Jan 31, 2018)

It's a external pump as seen in the link. How would I go about swapping it?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It is just a maxi jet pump if I remember correctly as I had this model when I started this hobby over a decade ago. You just need to buy a new one to replace it. Sometimes it may just be the impeller needs to be replaced.


----------



## BadTiming (Jan 11, 2013)

Undue the clip that on the maxi jet's nozzle.
I upgrade mine to a quiteone pump on mine back in the day. Good Skimmer


----------

